# 18 juin 1940 - l'appel du général de Gaulle



## Alea (19 Jun 2010)

Associated Press
Londres
Publié le 18 juin 2010 à 11h59 | Mis à jour le 18 juin 2010 à 12h09 


*Sarkozy commémore l'appel à la résistance du général de Gaulle * 









Le président français Nicolas Sarkozy est à Londres ce vendredi pour marquer le 70e anniversaire de l'appel du 18 juin 1940 lancé par le général de Gaulle.

C'est depuis les locaux de la BBC que le général avait lancé en 1940 un appel à la résistance du peuple français.

Le président français et son épouse Carla devaient visiter le siège de la British Broadcasting Corporation (BBC) dans le centre de Londres. «L'importance des mots du général de Gaulle ne s'est pas estompée avec l'histoire», a déclaré le nouveau premier ministre britannique David Cameron avant la visite. «Aujourd'hui, nous célébrons la relation entre la France et la Grande-Bretagne. À l'heure où le monde vit d'énormes défis, la visite du président souligne l'importance de ces liens», a-t-il ajouté.

Environ 200 anciens combattants français ont fait le voyage à bord d'un Eurostar spécialement affrété pour l'occasion tôt vendredi matin. Le train avait été décoré avec un portrait du général. «Nous n'étions qu'un groupe d'hommes courageux et déterminés. Mais en réalité, c'est le général de Gaulle qui a changé le sort de la France, et non nous», a expliqué l'un d'entre eux, Émile Chaline, 78 ans, vice-amiral sous de Gaulle.

Le prince Charles va accompagner Nicolas Sarkozy et David Cameron pour une visite du siège des Forces françaises libres (FFL). Le chef de l'État français et le premier ministre britannique passeront en revue des troupes des deux pays et déjeuneront ensemble avec leurs épouses au 10 Downing Street.

Lors d'une cérémonie au Royal Hospital de Chelsea, qui accueille d'anciens soldats, Nicolas Sarkozy a remis la Légion d'Honneur à six vétérans de la Seconde Guerre mondiale, trois Britanniques et trois Français, devant environ 1500 personnes.

L'appel du général sera lu à haute voix, suivi par Le Chant des Partisans, emblème de la résistance. AP


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/europe/201006/18/01-4291350-sarkozy-commemore-lappel-a-la-resistance-du-general-de-gaulle.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_europe_287_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (19 Jun 2010)

samedi 19 juin 2010


*18 juin 1940 - l'appel du général de Gaulle*






Le mois de juin est splendide. Mais la déroute bat son plein. Alors s'ouvre, en France, le terrible débat : poursuivre le combat ou demander l'armistice. Tout s'effondre, en effet. Paris se vide.

Paris ville ouverte. Cette décision du gouvernement français portait, en elle, toutes celles qui suivirent et conduisirent à l'armistice du 22 juin 1940.

Même pour les enfants des écoles, cette déclaration signifia que la guerre était perdue puisque la capitale du pays était prise. Qu'est-ce, en effet, qu'un pays si sa capitale est aux mains de l'ennemi ? Un vaincu évidemment...

À l'heure où l'armistice était demandé en France, la Grande-Bretagne se barricadait pour faire face à une invasion probable. Le pays devint une fourmilière. Les barrages poussèrent comme des champignons sur toutes les routes côtières. Les hommes, même âgés, s'entraînaient à manier des armes. Des femmes réclamaient des grenades pour les jeter, depuis leurs fenêtres et leurs balcons, sur l'ennemi s'il passait par là. Les poteaux routiers indicateurs étaient détournés de leur sens pour désorienter l'envahisseur. Au lieu d'être une ville ouverte, Londres acceptait d'avance les destructions que ne manqueraient pas de lui infliger les combats. Et l'on sait ce que subit la capitale britannique dans les semaines qui suivirent. On peut donc se demander pourquoi les Anglais et les Français firent des choix aussi contradictoires.

En France même, ces derniers se divisèrent entre ceux qui voulaient continuer la lutte et ceux qui préféraient cesser le combat. Tous, sans doute, portaient un amour égal à leur pays. Qu'est-ce donc qui poussait les uns à la résistance et les autres à la soumission ?

*Londres barricadée*


Il fallait être fou ou visionnaire pour croire, en juin 1940, à une victoire possible sur l'Allemagne. Celle-ci avait vaincu sur tous les territoires d'opérations. Elle était alliée à l'URSS, à l'Italie. Elle était amie du Japon. Alors que, pendant ce temps-là, les États-Unis observaient tout cela sans s'engager.

Les Français, dans leur majorité, crurent que le prestigieux maréchal Pétain avait raison de tenter de sauver ce qui pouvait l'être et, dans ce but, de composer avec l'ennemi. Ils suivirent massivement le maréchal qui fut, du reste, acclamé dans ses déplacements en France et à Paris même, jusqu'au printemps 1944.

Sans doute, la farouche clairvoyance d'un Churchill, qui avait jaugé et jugé le nazisme, a-t-elle sauvé l'Europe et les démocraties d'une abominable domination que les Français découvrirent peu à peu par la suite. Le général de Gaulle était de la même trempe que l'indomptable Premier ministre, mais, d'abord, il fut seul. À Londres, Churchill lui dit en ces jours-là : « Puisque vous êtes seul, je vous reconnais tout seul. »

Paris ville ouverte signifiait que le gouvernement français voulait d'abord épargner la vie de ses citoyens. Londres barricadée signifiait que le gouvernement britannique choisissait d'abord de perdre des vies plutôt que l'indépendance.

Entre le sacrifice et la résignation, il avait fallu choisir.

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/actualites/ailleurs-sur-le-web/201006/18/01-4291241-18-juin-1940-lappel-du-general-de-gaulle.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_les-editoriaux-ailleurs-sur-le-web_1085477_section_POS1

http://www.ouest-france.fr/actu/editorial.php


----------



## Alea (19 Jun 2010)

*Discours du Général de Gaulles, adressé aux français sur les ondes de la BBC*








_« Les chefs qui, depuis de nombreuses années, sont à la tête des armées françaises, ont formé un gouvernement.

Ce gouvernement, alléguant la défaite de nos armées, s'est mis en rapport avec l'ennemi pour cesser le combat.

Certes, nous avons été, nous sommes submergés par la force mécanique, terrestre et aérienne de l'ennemi.

Infiniment plus que leur nombre, ce sont les chars, les avions, la tactique des Allemands qui nous font reculer. Ce sont les chars, les avions, la tactique des Allemands qui ont surpris nos chefs au point de les amener là où ils en sont aujourd'hui.

Mais le dernier mot est-il dit ? L'espérance doit-elle disparaître ? La défaite est-elle définitive ? Non !

Croyez-moi, moi qui vous parle en connaissance de cause et vous dis que rien n'est perdu pour la France. Les mêmes moyens qui nous ont vaincus peuvent faire venir un jour la victoire.

Car la France n'est pas seule. Elle n'est pas seule ! Elle n'est pas seule ! Elle a un vaste Empire derrière elle. Elle peut faire bloc avec l'Empire britannique qui tient la mer et continue la lutte. Elle peut, comme l'Angleterre, utiliser sans limite l'immense industrie des États-Unis.

Cette guerre n'est pas limitée au territoire malheureux de notre pays. Cette guerre n'est pas tranchée par la bataille de France. Cette guerre est une guerre mondiale. Toutes les fautes, tous les retards, toutes les souffrances n'empêchent pas qu'il y a, dans l'univers, tous les moyens pour écraser un jour nos ennemis. Foudroyés aujourd'hui par la force mécanique, nous pourrons vaincre dans l'avenir par une force mécanique supérieure. Le destin du monde est là.

Moi, général de Gaulle, actuellement à Londres, j'invite les officiers et les soldats français qui se trouvent en territoire britannique ou qui viendraient à s'y trouver, avec leurs armes ou sans leurs armes, j'invite les ingénieurs et les ouvriers spécialistes des industries d'armement qui se trouvent en territoire britannique ou qui viendraient à s'y trouver, à se mettre en rapport avec moi.

Quoi qu'il arrive, la flamme de la résistance française ne doit pas s'éteindre et ne s'éteindra pas.

Demain, comme aujourd'hui, je parlerai à la radio de Londres.»_


http://bibliobs.nouvelobs.com/20100618/20090/charles-de-gaulle-lappel-du-18-juin


Célébré comme l'acte fondateur de la France libre dès 1941 et aujourd'hui mythique, l'« appel du 18 juin » a pourtant été peu entendu le soir même. Les Anglais étaient alors suspendus aux lèvres de Churchill et très peu de Français écoutaient la BBC. Toutefois, le lendemain, mercredi 19 juin, quelques Français de Londres, militaires ou civils, se présentent à Seymour Place pour se mettre à la disposition du général de Gaulle et, bientôt, l'appel est placardé dans la ville sous forme d'affiche. En France, il est reproduit dans plusieurs journaux de la zone libre datés du 19 juin, tant à Lyon qu'à Marseille. 

Si certaines personnalités de premier plan comme l'ancien ministre Pierre Mendès France, le journaliste Maurice Schumann ou le gouverneur d'Afrique équatoriale française Félix Eboué ont bien entendu l'« appel du 18 juin », beaucoup de Français se persuaderont a posteriori d'avoir été dans le même cas, alors qu'en réalité ils l'ont simplement lu ou ont entendu des messages postérieurs. Le 22 puis le 24 juin, de Gaulle reprend, en effet, le micro de la radio anglaise pour de nouvelles invitations à la résistance. 

À ce moment, les Français sont très majoritairement convaincus de la défaite de leur pays et enclins à faire confiance au maréchal Pétain, l'homme de Verdun. Les premiers ralliements sont donc limités et sont freinés par l'amertume dès le 3 juillet, date à laquelle la flotte française mouillant à Mers el-Kébir est coulée par les Anglais : ceux qui rejoignent de Gaulle sont des rescapés de Dunkerque et des anciens combattants de Narvik harangués à Trentham Park, la 13e demi-brigade de la Légion étrangère, 133 marins de l'île de Sein et des jeunes gens arrivés clandestinement des ports français de l'Ouest sur des bateaux de pêche ou des barques, mais aucun « grand chef » de l'armée, alors que de Gaulle envisageait de s'effacer derrière un nom plus prestigieux.

Dès le 19 juin, il est rappelé en France par Weygand mais refuse d'obtempérer. Il est alors rétrogradé et mis à la retraite. Le 26 juin, le tribunal militaire de Toulouse le condamnera à quatre ans d'emprisonnement et, en août 1940, celui de Clermont-Ferrand prononcera une sentence de mort.

Pour de Gaulle, à Londres puis à Alger, la guerre va s'avérer une longue lutte, contre les Allemands, contre Vichy mais aussi pour se faire reconnaître comme le représentant légitime de la France par les Alliés et préparer le retour de son pays parmi les grandes puissances. Si, dès le 28 juin 1940, Londres le reconnaît comme le chef de tous les Français qui se rallieront à la cause alliée et si, le 7 août, des accords avec Churchill donnent un statut à la France libre, celle-ci n'est en rien reconnue à l'égal des États alliés dont les gouvernements se sont réfugiés à Londres; les Britanniques puis les Anglo-Saxons en général maintiendront longtemps des relations avec Vichy.

En 1941, de Gaulle sera contraint à accepter, sous pression anglaise, l'indépendance future de la Syrie et du Liban ; en novembre 1942, il ne sera pas averti du débarquement en Afrique du Nord ; en 1944, il évitera de justesse à la France un AMGOT, gouvernement militaire allié des territoires occupés, et ne sera reconnu comme chef du gouvernement provisoire de la République française par Londres et Washington que le 23 octobre 1944. Jusqu'au bout, il aura pâti de sa réputation d'électron libre, de rebelle incontrôlable, dont l'« appel du 18 juin » fut sans doute l'une des manifestations les plus éclatantes.


----------



## Alea (19 Jun 2010)

Appel du 18 juin 1940 en photos:

L'affiche "A tous les Français" placardée peu après l'appel du 18 juin ne doit pas être confondue avec celui-ci





Elisabeth de Miribel a tapé l'Appel du 18 juin





Francais Libres placardant l'affiche "A tous les Français" sur les murs de Londres





C'est à bord d'un De Haviland Dragon prêté par Winston Churchill que le général de Gaulle rejoindra Londres depuis Bordeaux le 17 juin





19 juin 1940 : Charles de Gaulle et Geoffroy de Courcel à Londres





14 juillet 1940 : Le Général passe en revue les premiers contingents des Forces françaises libres qui défilent dans Londres








http://www.charles-de-gaulle.org/pages/l-homme/dossiers-thematiques/1940-1944-la-seconde-guerre-mondiale/l-appel-du-18-juin/documents/l-appel-du-18-juin-en-photo.php


----------



## Alea (19 Jun 2010)

Elisabeth de Miribel, secrétaire du Général






"J'ai l'obscur pressentiment de participer à un évènement exceptionnel"

Elisabeth de Miribel, a tapé l'Appel du général de Gaulle 

"Dans l'après-midi du 17 juin 1940, le coup de téléphone que j'espérais secrètement m'a convoqué pour le lendemain matin à Seymour place, dans un petit appartement (…) dont Jean Laurent avait remis les clés au général de Gaulle.(…)
Je me suis retrouvée devant une machine à écrire, alors que je tapais fort mal, et devant des feuilles manuscrites très difficiles à déchiffrer. J'étais installée dans une chambre, à côté de la salle à manger. Le Général s'est absenté une partie de la matinée. Il est sorti pour déjeuner. Mon vrai travail a commencé vers trois heures. Je m'applique laborieusement à lire un texte finement écrit et surchargé de ratures. Je dois le recopier, au propre, à la machine. Pour gagner du temps, Geoffroy de Courcel m'en dicte des passages. Il emporte, au fur et à mesure, les feuillets dactylographiés pour les soumettre au Général. (…)


Ces mots vont constituer une page d'histoire. Je ne le sais pas encore. Pourtant j'ai l'obscur pressentiment de participer à un événement exceptionnel. (…) L'heure passe. Le temps presse. Il sera bientôt six heures du soir. Ma tâche est terminée. Le Général fait appeler un taxi pour se rendre à la BBC avec Courcel. Ils me déposent en chemin devant ma porte (…). Je monte préparer mon dîner. Pendant ce temps, des paroles irrévocables s'envolent vers la France.
Je n'ai pas entendu l'appel ce soir-là !"


http://www.charles-de-gaulle.org/pages/l-homme/dossiers-thematiques/1940-1944-la-seconde-guerre-mondiale/l-appel-du-18-juin/temoignages/elisabeth-de-miribel.php


----------



## Alea (19 Jun 2010)

Winston S. Churchill, Premier ministre de Grande-Bretagne






"De Gaulle emportait avec lui l'honneur de la France"


"Ce même matin, 17 juin, à Bordeaux, de Gaulle se rendit à l'aérodrome avec son ami Spears. Ils se serrèrent la main, se dirent au revoir, puis dès que l'appareil commença de rouler, de Gaulle sauta dedans et fit claquer la porte. L'avion s'enleva dans les airs, tandis que les policiers et les officiers restaient bouche bée. De Gaulle, dans ce petit avion, emportait avec lui l'honneur de la France.
Le même soir, il lança à la radio son célèbre appel au peuple français."

Mémoires sur la Deuxième guerre mondiale. L'heure tragique, mai - décembre 1940. La chute de la France, Paris, Plon, 


http://www.charles-de-gaulle.org/pages/l-homme/dossiers-thematiques/1940-1944-la-seconde-guerre-mondiale/l-appel-du-18-juin/temoignages/winston-churchill.php


----------



## Alea (19 Jun 2010)

Geoffroy de Courcel, aide de camp du Général 






"Il est difficile de décrire l'émotion que j'éprouvais en écoutant cet appel, dont je sentais bien qu'il était le début d'une grande entreprise"

Geoffroy de Courcel, aide de camp du général de Gaulle

Unique "compagnon" du premier jour, le lieutenant de Courcel futur ambassadeur à Londres, qui avait choisi de suivre celui dont il était depuis le 6 juin l'officier d'ordonnance, vécut avec lui les instants où le sort de la France tint aux actes et aux dires d'un seul homme. Voici son témoignage :

"Nous arrivâmes à Londres à midi, le 17, et, après un rapide déjeuner avec le Général Spears au Royal Automobile Club, le Général s'installa dans un studio de Seymour Place, qui lui avait été prêté par Jean Laurent, directeur civil de son cabinet.
L'après-midi, il rencontra aussitôt Churchill pour lui exposer ses intentions.
Le Général de Gaulle n'avait rencontré Churchill que trois ou quatre fois, mais les deux hommes s'étaient compris : ils avaient tous les deux la même vision de la guerre, et un certain romantisme de l'action. L'idée d'un appel diffusé par la B.B.C. fut immédiatement envisagée, mais le Général ne voulait pas faire appel à des volontaires tant que des troupes françaises continuaient à se battre en France. Nous ignorions encore que le maréchal Pétain avait déjà demandé l'armistice.
Le soir, alors que nous dînions avec Jean Monnet et René Pleven, le Général qui venait d'apprendre la demande d'armistice annonça son intention de lancer un appel le lendemain à la B.B.C. et en exposa les thèmes. Il expliqua longuement pourquoi Pétain avait formé le Gouvernement de l'armistice et comment celui-ci serait de plus en plus entraîné vers la trahison.
Il passa la majeure partie de la journée du 18 à rédiger son appel, écrivant, raturant, recommençant, s'interrompant de temps à autre pour fumer une cigarette ou pour exposer, pensant tout haut devant moi, comment il voyait l'avenir de la guerre après l'effondrement de la France et la décision britannique de poursuivre le combat.
J'avais réussi à joindre. dans l'une des missions françaises à Londres, une amie personnelle, Elisabeth de Miribel, qui vint taper le manuscrit de l'appel, d'un doigt, laborieusement.
En cet après-midi du 18. nous étions, elle et moi. le "cabinet" du Général... A 18 heures 30, le Général de Gaulle se rendit à Broadcasting House où l'attendaient le Directeur de la B.B.C. et le Général Spears. Une assistante, Mrs. Barker, le conduisit au studio, et nous l'écoutâmes, en direct, sur le récepteur du directeur.
Il est difficile de décrire l'émotion que j'éprouvais en écoutant cet appel, dont je sentais bien qu'il était le début d'une grande entreprise.
Quelques volontaires se présentèrent au petit appartement de Seymour Place dès le lendemain, peu nombreux, car ce premier appel n'avait pas été entendu par beaucoup.
Je me rappelle avoir ouvert moi-même la porte, le 19 juin, au premier d'entre eux. C'était un mécanicien d'Hispano-Suiza qui venait s'engager dans l'aviation. J'ai ouvert devant lui un modeste registre, où j'ai inscrit son nom et son adresse. J'ignore ce qu'il est devenu. Je ne sais seulement qu'il fut le premier d'une longue liste…
Ainsi s'ouvrit la période la plus exaltante de ma vie. J'étais jeune, j'avais la volonté de combattre, et j'avais trouvé auprès de ce général que je connaissais à peine une chance inespérée de répondre à ce désir en même temps que de surmonter l'immense désarroi que j'éprouvais devant les malheurs qui accablaient mon pays."


En ce temps là de Gaulle, 1971


http://www.charles-de-gaulle.org/pages/l-homme/dossiers-thematiques/1940-1944-la-seconde-guerre-mondiale/l-appel-du-18-juin/temoignages/geoffroy-de-courcel.php


----------



## Alea (19 Jun 2010)

Charles de Gaulle






"A quarante-neuf ans, j'entrais dans l'aventure, comme un homme que le destin jetait hors de toutes les séries"

Charles de Gaulle, général de brigade à titre temporaire

"La première chose à faire était de hisser les couleurs. La radio s'offrait pour cela. Dès l'après-midi du 17 juin, j'exposai mes intentions à M. Winston Churchill. Naufragé de la désolation sur les rivages de l'Angleterre, qu'aurais-je pu faire sans son concours ? Il me le donna tout de suite et mît, pour commencer, la BBC à ma disposition. Nous convînmes que je l'utiliserais lorsque le gouvernement Pétain aurait demandé l'armistice. Or, dans la soirée même, on apprit qu'il l'avait fait. Le lendemain, à 18 heures, je lus au micro le texte que l'on connaît. A mesure que s'envolaient les mots irrévocables, je sentais en moi-même se terminer une vie, celle que j'avais mené dans le cadre d'une France solide et d'une indivisible armée. A quarante-neuf ans, j'entrais dans l'aventure, comme un homme que le destin jetait hors de toutes les séries."


Mémoires de guerre,  Tome 1 - l'Appel, Plon, 1954



En mai 1943, le général de Gaulle se prépare à partir pour Alger. Le journaliste Jean Oberlé veut consigner pour l'Histoire le témoignage du Général sur les journées de juin 1940. Le Général accepte, une interview est réalisée, le texte en est relu et corrigé par le Général. Le texte doit être lu à la radio le 18 juin 1943. Il ne le sera pas. Le journaliste Jean Oberlé reproduit dans ses Mémoires ce texte inédit. Voilà ce que lui a dit le Général :

"Ma conduite du 18 juin 1940 est l'aboutissement, le prolongement de la politique qu'avait décidé de suivre le gouvernement Reynaud, dont je faisais partie. (…)
Le 17, je vois Churchill. Je l'informe que je reste. Il est décidé à tout. A une heure, nous apprenons la demande d'armistice. Pétain, l'après-midi, parle à la radio pour annoncer qu'il l'a sollicité " entre soldats ". (…)
Le matin du 18 juin, je rédige un message aux Français. Je le donne au général Spears pour le montrer à Churchill. A six heures, je vais à la BBC, et lance mon appel.
En lançant cet appel aux Français, j'espérais que beaucoup d'entre eux pourraient venir en Angleterre. J'espérais que de nombreux bateaux viendraient aussi. J'espérais que cet appel porterait sur l'esprit français. Le fait que j'étais membre du gouvernement jusqu'à l'arrivée de Pétain pouvait, selon moi, avoir une valeur politique. J'espérais pouvoir constituer, à Londres, un comité national avec des personnalités importantes. Entre le 18 et le 23, j'essayais de faire embarquer des troupes, de France pour l'Angleterre.
Je parlai encore le lendemain, puis le 22 et le 24, et le 26 pour répondre au maréchal Pétain. "


Jean Oberlé vous parle, La Jeune Parque, 1945



Winston Churchill termine le second volume de ses Mémoires. Il fait appel à la mémoire du général de Gaulle pour préciser ses propres souvenirs. Il cherche également la date de l'arrivée en Angleterre de celui-ci en compagnie du général Spears...
Voilà la réponse que le général de Gaulle lui fait le 3 novembre 1948

« Cher monsieur Churchill,

(...) C'est le 17 juin au matin que j'a quitté Bordeaux en compagnie du général Spears. Nous sommes arrivés à Londres au début de l'après-midi. L'avion qui nous y a amenés était celui-là même que vous m'aviez prêté le 16 au soir pour regagner Bordeaux, et qu'en prévision de ce qui allait suivre je vous avais demandé de laisser à ma disposition jusqu'au lendemain à midi. Le général Spears ayant appris par moi à Bordeaux, au cours de la nuit du 16 au 17, dans la propre chambre de Sir R. Campbell, votre ambassadeur, que je me proposais d'utiliser cet avion, a aussitôt décidé qu'il m'accompagnerait et donné les ordres à l'équipage. Nous sommes partis vers 9 heures en prenant quelques précautions mais sans dificultés. D'ailleurs, c'est ce matin-là seulement que M. Paul Reynaud a transféré ses pouvoirs au maréchal Pétain et, jusqu'à l'accomplissement de cette formalité, j'étais membre du gouvernement et ne courais guère de risque. C'est vous dire ce qu'ont d'exagéré certains récits romanesques concernant mon départ.
Je vous prie de croire, cher Monsieur Churchill, à mes sentiments les plus distingués et bien dévoués. »


Lettres, notes et carnets : 8 mai 1945 - 18 juin 1951, Plon, 1984  


http://www.charles-de-gaulle.org/pages/l-homme/dossiers-thematiques/1940-1944-la-seconde-guerre-mondiale/l-appel-du-18-juin/temoignages/charles-de-gaulle.php


----------



## Alea (19 Jun 2010)

*Le 18 juin heure par heure*


*Lundi 17 juin 1940 *  

Début d'après-midi    Venant de Bordeaux, siège du gouvernement français, le général de brigade à titre temporaire Charles de Gaulle et son aide de camp Geoffroy de Courcel, accompagnés du général  britannique Spears, atterrissent à l'aérodrome londonien de Heston.
Il s'installe dans un appartement prêté par un Français, près de Hyde Park, au centre de Londres, au numéro 6 de Seymour Place 

En milieu d'après-midi    Le général de Gaulle rend visite à Winston Churchill au 10 Downing Street. Les deux hommes s'entendent très vite. Le Premier ministre britannique décide de mettre la BBC à la disposition du Général. Il a été convenu qu'il ne l'utiliserait que lorsque le gouvernement Pétain aurait demandé l'armistice. 

En fin d'après-midi    La nouvelle parvient à Londres que le maréchal Pétain vient d'annoncer aux Français qu'il faut cesser le combat. Le Général décide alors de lancer son appel dès le lendemain… 


*Mardi 18 juin 1940 : l'état des connaissances *  

A 12 heures 30    Réunion du cabinet de guerre britannique, sans Churchill qui prépare son discours de l’après-midi. Le ministre de l'Information Duff Cooper signale en fin de séance que le général de Gaulle lui a communiqué le texte d’une allocution qu’il souhaite radiodiffuser par la BBC. Il en donne un bref résumé : « La France n’est pas vaincue. J’invite tous les soldats français à me rejoindre ». « Le cabinet de guerre (selon le procès-verbal de la séance) estime que le texte ne soulève aucune objection, mais que le général de Gaulle étant persona non grata auprès de l’actuel gouvernement français, la BBC ne devra pas être mise à sa disposition tant qu’il y aura la possibilité de voir ce gouvernement agir d’une manière conforme aux intérêts de l’alliance ». 

Vers 13 heures 30 - 14 heures    de Gaulle déjeune avec Duff Cooper et Spears. 

Vers 15 heures    de Gaulle et son aide de camp Geoffroy de Courcel reviennent au 6, Seymour Grove. Le général reprend sa place devant sa table de travail ; il remanie et corrige encore son texte en fumant cigarette sur cigarette. 

Vers 17 heures   Spears fait réveiller Churchill de sa sieste, après son discours au Parlement. Le Premier ministre, qui a dû être informé par Duff Cooper du refus du cabinet, est convaincu par Spears de laisser parler de Gaulle. Une réunion impromptue avec Vansittart, Morton, puis Halifax et Chamberlain, confirme cet accord tout en décidant, parallèlement, d’envoyer Lord Lloyd à Bordeaux. 

A 18 heures    de Gaulle se rend à la BBC pour l’enregistrement. 

Peu avant 20 heures    Le directeur adjoint des programmes au ministère de l’Information avertit par téléphone la direction de la BBC que le Cabinet de guerre a donné le feu vert à l’émission. 

A 22 heures    Préalablement annoncé dans le bulletin de nouvelles de 20h 15, l'appel est prononcé à 22h sur grandes ondes, ondes moyennes et ondes courtes. La seule rediffusion certaine a lieu sur ondes courtes le 19 juin à 12h 15. L’enregistrement n’a pas été conservé. 



*Mercredi 19 juin 1940 *  

A 6 heures    Un planton motocycliste français remet à Geoffroy de Courcel un pli pour le général de Gaulle : c'est le texte du mandat d'arrêt lancé par Weygand de Bordeaux, dès que l'appel de De Gaulle a été entendu. 
Dans la matinée Des Français de Londres se présentent pêle-mêle au 6 Seymour Place pour répondre à l'appel du Général. Parmi eux, des civils dont plusieurs jeunes filles, des militaires. 

A 10 heures 30    Madame de Gaulle accompagnée de ses enfants - Elisabeth, Anne et le futur amiral Philippe de Gaulle - et leur gouvernante, débarquent sur les côtes anglaises. Ils ont réussi à prendre à Brest, la veille, le dernier bateau se dirigeant vers l'Angleterre. 

A 16 heures    Mlle de Miribel, avec l'aide de deux amies appelées en renfort, expédient plusieurs télégrammes adressés aux communautés françaises à l'étranger et aux généraux Noguès et Mittelhauser. De Gaulle offre de se placer sous leurs ordres pour continuer le combat. 


http://www.charles-de-gaulle.org/pages/l-homme/dossiers-thematiques/1940-1944-la-seconde-guerre-mondiale/l-appel-du-18-juin/reperes/le-18-juin-heure-par-heure.php


----------



## Antoine (20 Jun 2010)

La cryptologie durant la second guerre mondiale

http://sites.radiofrance.fr/franceinter/em/lateteaucarre/

vendredi 18 juin 2010
En direct de Londres



> invités
> 
> Gabrielle Walker
> Elle est journaliste scientifique (a travaillé pour "Nature" et "New Scientist", "The Times", "The Telegraph", "The Guardian" …)
> ...


----------

